# Alessio Cavatore has left GW



## Mortalis (Aug 23, 2008)

Just in case no one has heard, Alessio Cavatore has left GW and has become the product designer for River Horse Games, here is a link to there site if anyone wants to check them out... "http://www.riverhorse.eu/team.htm". It has been said that Alessio will still work part time with GW on rules here and there. So far there have been mixed thoughts on Alessio leaving.... what are your thoughts?


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

i think its to bad but i this has happend at leat more than 5 months ago so its abit old news


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Just wish the prick had fucked off before he ruined 40k. 


For me, Alessio is to 40k what impotence is to rape.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I totally agree with Jezlad. 
His 40k work is horrible, but I dont like his Fantasy work either. With both him and Gav finally gone things might actually be at a constant level and not a complete jeopardy every time a new codex/armybook is released:yahoo:


Im actually not sure he is working part time for GW at all btw, his linkedin profile suggests that he isnt
http://www.linkedin.com/in/alessiocavatore
Something I really hope is true:victory:


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

Chess with non standered sides, Educational Food Ludo????? what is the pink hippo company making lol, each to thair own tho


----------



## Flexen (Aug 19, 2008)

cain the betrayer said:


> i think its to bad but i this has happend at leat more than 5 months ago so its abit old news


I'm not sure what you just said little kid. But it looks like news to BoLS.


----------



## Mortalis (Aug 23, 2008)

First off, sorry I posted this in the New Releases thread. Miss placed. As to Cain.... just posted it as this is the first time I have head of this at all. But I did notice on his blog that someone posted it said part time for the last two years so maybe it is old news.

As for my thoughts.... I have had a bad taste in my mouth from this guy since CSM dex. So I'm not to upset over him leaving. Now I'm wondering if Phil is going to take over.


----------



## Khorne's_Chosen (Mar 29, 2009)

This will be a problem for us italians.. Gw is a bit more far to us now.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Mortalis said:


> First off, sorry I posted this in the New Releases thread. [/QUOTE
> 
> No worries mate, I'll fix it. On a separate note though, there are some things I like about 5th Ed, true LOS being the first that comes to mind.


----------



## Mortalis (Aug 23, 2008)

Ya I'll give ya that about true line of sight, is nice and handy.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

LOS really gave the game the Realism that other games dont have. At least as real as it can get with toy soldiers and D6 Dice Rolls. So let me get this straight, your Gretchin just killed my Terminator in CC? Hmmm...... BS.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

most people I know are fairly scathing of AC, yet a couple of friends who know him say he's a lovely guy that had most of his choices and decisions buggered up by other people, me I have no opinion...........



Warlock in Training said:


> So let me get this straight, your Gretchin just killed my Terminator in CC? Hmmm...... BS.


I vaguely remember my first game of 40k (20ish years ago) involved a space crusade gretchin taking out my predator with the opening shot of the game


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

Given the turn around on codex/army book development, I wouldn't be surprised if the part time "consultancy" thing mentioned on the River Horse site just means that he had unfinished projects when he left GW, and agreed to stay on part time to finish them (but isn't taking any new projects on).


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

rodmillard said:


> Given the turn around on codex/army book development, I wouldn't be surprised if the part time "consultancy" thing mentioned on the River Horse site just means that he had unfinished projects when he left GW, and agreed to stay on part time to finish them (but isn't taking any new projects on).


aha, his last martyr dig at GW was designing the new Fire Prism wasn't it :grin:

but on a serious note, things might just improve now

Grish


----------



## Gaz Taylor (Sep 2, 2007)

Personally I wish him all the best. Yes he's done some shocking things over the years to 40K (I don't like True LOS, don't think it's needed but understand why he added it) and some of the codexes/army books he's been involved with could have been better, but I still wish him all the best.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Just wish the prick had fucked off before he ruined 40k.
> 
> 
> For me, Alessio is to 40k what impotence is to rape.


i.e. you think he was a good thing for 40k?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

darklove said:


> i.e. you think he was a good thing for 40k?


If you were rape, impotence would be a real buzzkill. That's what Jez is trying to say.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

But rape is a bad thing, so not being able to rape would be a good thing = impotence is a good thing in the context of rape...

Anyway, on-topic, I don't really care either way who GW employ as long as they can do their job. Hopefully they will start employing people that can keep up a higher product output...


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

darklove said:


> But rape is a bad thing, so not being able to rape would be a good thing = impotence is a good thing in the context of rape.


You're entirely missing the point, but I think I'ma just leave it.


----------



## unpredictable chaos (Apr 7, 2010)

darklove said:


> But rape is a bad thing, so not being able to rape would be a good thing = impotence is a good thing in the context of rape...
> 
> Anyway, on-topic, I don't really care either way who GW employ as long as they can do their job. Hopefully they will start employing people that can keep up a higher product output...


That's the whole point, rape is a bad thing and Alessio Cavatore was a bad thing for 40k just like when you have impotence in the context of rape= shit at his job basically so GW better off for leaving. hope this makes you clearer on what was implied darklove.


----------



## Mortalis (Aug 23, 2008)

I''m sure Cav was a good guy outside of the game and I do hope he has great luck with his new line/company.... but as for him being good for 40k.... IMO he was not for 75% or more of the time.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

To be honest hes just an employee of GW what does it matter?there have been many before him and there will be many more after him, im fairly sure no one started a thread about me when i left my last job


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> To be honest hes just an employee of GW what does it matter?there have been many before him and there will be many more after him, im fairly sure no one started a thread about me when i left my last job


well if you start your own forums which are dectated to you and your company which thousands of people would enjoy every day it would have been an entirley diffrent story 

on a serious note however I Alessio the best of luck cause even though he did things wrong he also (which alot of people are forgetting) did some good things. Actually kinda find it funny that people only remeber you for your bad things. Unless your phill kelly evrything that mean does for some reason turns to gold.


----------



## Mortalis (Aug 23, 2008)

It's like that old saying.... you can do a million things right but no one knows you or remembers you till you F*** something up.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

ok one guy down. now they just have to get rid of the other 90% of there group to start being a good company in general.

He was one guy, him leaving will not fix all of GWs flaws, wont even come close. they still have shitty customer support, still have massive game flaws they refuse to admit to, incredibly unbalanced game play and ignore half there line of models/Army books. 

They are a retched company and if the table top gaming world was larger they would be out of business. 

dammit now I sound like stella >.<


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Could someone please give me some examples of things that this Alessio person has done for Games Workshop? I don't really know much about him.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

wombat_tree said:


> Could someone please give me some examples of things that this Alessio person has done for Games Workshop? I don't really know much about him.


4th ed Chaos Space Marines
4th ed Chaos Daemons
6th ed Skaven
6th ed Hordes of Chaos
6th ed Vampire Counts
6th ed Tomb Kings
6th ed Empire
6th ed Steam Tank rules
7th ed Warhammer Fantasy Battles


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

wombat_tree said:


> Could someone please give me some examples of things that this Alessio person has done for Games Workshop? I don't really know much about him.


as has been noted before he brought in TLOS,
he was also notorious for eating the last jammie dodgers, this in itself may seem minor but the notorious biscuit thefts that occured in the design studios was undoubtedly down to him, this of course is the main reason the dark eldar have taken so long


----------



## Mortalis (Aug 23, 2008)

JokerGod said:


> ok one guy down. now they just have to get rid of the other 90% of there group to start being a good company in general.
> 
> He was one guy, him leaving will not fix all of GWs flaws, wont even come close. they still have shitty customer support, still have massive game flaws they refuse to admit to, incredibly unbalanced game play and ignore half there line of models/Army books.
> 
> ...


 WOW, sounds like someone is a little Bitter here. LOL:biggrin:


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Mortalis said:


> WOW, sounds like someone is a little Bitter here. LOL:biggrin:


Ya giveing a codex to ANOTHER Space marine army that a perfectly fine WD entry while still leaving a large chunk of there armys with nothing just left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Le Sinistre (May 9, 2008)

JokerGod, you are not alone... Same feelings here too.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Just wish the prick had fucked off before he ruined 40k.
> 
> 
> For me, Alessio is to 40k what impotence is to rape.


Only quality work he did is work on 6th Edition Vampire Counts. Just need to send Phil Kelly out the same way, and bring Fat Bloke back.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

JokerGod said:


> they still have shitty customer support


GW has some of the best customer support I've ever seen from a business when it comes to replacing faulty product. I have yet to come across another company who will do the equivalent of giving you a brand new tank just because the first one was either missing a few minor parts or had a miscast section, and letting you keep the old one.



JokerGod said:


> still have massive game flaws they refuse to admit to, incredibly unbalanced game play


Specifically?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Daemons?

Blah limit


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

JokerGod said:


> Ya giveing a codex to ANOTHER Space marine army that a perfectly fine WD entry while still leaving a large chunk of there armys with nothing just left a bad taste in my mouth.


There was nothing "perfectly fine" about that piece of shit White Dwarf entry. And don't worry, the more neglected 40K armies are on their way.


----------



## Mortalis (Aug 23, 2008)

The White Dwarf BA army was a joke and a half. As for the other more neglected armies.. While I will agree with you, coming from a company out look you always push out extra work on what makes you the most cash... and it is no dout that space marines of any flavor bring in the most cash for GW.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I miss the good old days when Andy Chambers worked for GW.


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

tu_shan82 said:


> I miss the good old days when Andy Chambers worked for GW.



:goodpost: Hear Hear!!!!


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> There was nothing "perfectly fine" about that piece of shit White Dwarf entry. And don't worry, the more neglected 40K armies are on their way.



QFT. How would you feel if you as a Dark Eldar or Necron player, with one of the oldest codexes around (which the BA were at the time) was given a half arsed, six page "codex" (it seems like such a joke calling it a codex) in White Dwarf and told to just make do. I get sick of all the Marine bashing, don't people realize that the various Marine armies are just as different to each other as they are to any of the Xenos armies like Tau, Necrons or Dark Eldar.


----------



## Mortalis (Aug 23, 2008)

What most people forget is that GW will always be looking to make money... and there most played army out there is marines of every flavor... so they will always push out more stuff and newer stuff for marines over any other army out there. And hey the DE players can stop crying theres is coming soon as well. Cant wait. have waited a long time for a new DE codex myself.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

they are a company of course they are trying to make money and I also cant wait for the de codex to come out just to stop hering all those complains


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

I want Fat Bloke back too!! Back in the days when WD was fun and filled with useful hobby and army articles, rather than the "look at the shiny shiny!! look at the shiny shiny!!"* sales mag we have now with piss-poor armies being showcased in battle reports as if they were the dogs bollocks**

and we also used to know each member of the WD team and what they hav been up to. it was only a couple o pages and im sure many people didnt care, but it made it feel like the guys puttin the mag together were actually hobbyists who cared about the product

on Alessio, not too sad to see him go. all the best to him in the future but i didnt feel any of his books were beneficial to the hobby and frequently only had 1 or 2 gd builds 

* watch Frankie Boyle live to truely appreciate this joke
** contrary to popular belief, dogs bollocks are not the best. nor are they an edible aphrodesiac. stick with the rhino horn, viagra and imagining she is the hot girl from work


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I am happy as long as Phil Kelly (That was his name, right?) does not leave!


----------



## VeronaKid (Jan 7, 2010)

Curses! Tu-shan beat me to it. Alessio Cavatore being gone is very small potatoes compared to when the 40K Overfiend left for Blizzard. That was truly a sad day for GW fans.

That being said, I wish Alessio nothing but the best of luck for the future. THAT being said, the Chaos Space Marine codex may be the worst thing that GW has ever put out, so with Alessio and Gav Thorpe both packing sand now, at least the army books may be better off now.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Well if more recent Codex releases are anything to go by, the new Chaos Codex (whenever it comes) should be a _lot_ more interesting and fun than the current one. They should get Phil Kelly to write it and tell him to make it somewhat similar to the Space Wolves Codex, as everyone loves that book and it's full of options.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Am I the only one who hates Phil Kelly?

His sense of balance is skewed by the fact that he doesn't take into the mind of "abusive" players, so while he wouldn't ever field a Jetseer army, many do. Then again, the IG list writer was shit as well. I'd considered a variant of Leafblower before it became popular, but because I wasn't as good a player, couldn't make it work as effectively, but now, it's pretty much the staple.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

It's sort of a general problem when you let people write Codecies for armies that they play (anyone remember the Iron Warriors from the last Chaos Codex? Pete Haines was a big time Iron Warriors fan...). These people have a very specific idea about how an army should work and tend to write the book with a lot of personal bias (though I doubt it's intentional). This is why, for example, Phil Kelly needs to be kept away from the Eldar, McNeil from the Space Marines and so on.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey, I actually like the special Iron Warriors list, if it's the same as the one in the Index Astartes. Basilisks and lots of siege rules? Perfect.

Space Marines, somewhat less so...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

hungryugolino said:


> Hey, I actually like the special Iron Warriors list, if it's the same as the one in the Index Astartes. Basilisks and lots of siege rules? Perfect.


Too perfect. That was why it was so popular.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I wounder if codexes will go back to the intricate, yet interesting things they where previously. Mind you the genie is out of the bottle now so to speak, so even though they are gone I don''t expect the current trend with codexes to change for a while. Still looking forward to the new CSM codex. (Maybe Dreads will go back to being usable)


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> It's sort of a general problem when you let people write Codecies for armies that they play (anyone remember the Iron Warriors from the last Chaos Codex? Pete Haines was a big time Iron Warriors fan...). These people have a very specific idea about how an army should work and tend to write the book with a lot of personal bias (though I doubt it's intentional). This is why, for example, Phil Kelly needs to be kept away from the Eldar, McNeil from the Space Marines and so on.


Anyone remember that Gav always wrote the older Eldar books, and they werent really unbiased either

Very well put Katie!


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

I suppose the comforting thing that, unless GW totally ignore common sense, that all codex's should be up to 5th edition rules before the release of 6th edition (whenever that may be)

Here's hoping that the 5th edition CSM codex has a few more options than the current one does...


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Dawnstar said:


> Here's hoping that the 5th edition CSM codex has a few more options than the current one does...


Assuming that they decide to do one, I'm sure it'll be far and away better than the current one. The backlash against the 4th edition Codex: Chaos Space Marines has been so severe that even GW can't help but take notice.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Personally, I think the codex isnt all to bad. But thats only cause I started not long after it was released, and never played 3rd edition CSM. I can see everyone's point though, and agree with it.

The one thing that bugs me most is the lack of recent SM stuff, even though Chaos Marines constantly launch raids to steal equipment. Like drop pods. Somewhere in the fluff it says they only have the tech that was available before the heresy. It also states that the Traitor legions used drop pods during the Heresy to assault Earth. I know drop pods are immobile once they land, but I find it hard to believe that they used all of their drop pods during the Heresy.


----------

